# Frogs..



## mwsr (Jan 2, 2011)

Im going to be getting 2 of the smaller dwarf frogs from petsmart. i have been told they are very sensitive, any tips or hints to make this easier for me?


----------



## ARMS87 (Jan 2, 2011)

mwsr said:


> Im going to be getting 2 of the smaller dwarf frogs from petsmart. i have been told they are very sensitive, any tips or hints to make this easier for me?


I just know they like to hide and will eat a varied diet.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I found mine hard to feed at first. I recommend blood worms in a turkey baster.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had 2 dwarf frogs for quite awhile. They're some of the hardiest critters in my tank. Total garbage eaters, but mine go crazy for tadpole bites (food for tadpoles, sinking pellets. Be warned though - they have copper in them so inverts won't be too happy). They also croak at night and being right next to my bed in my room it's a pretty wicked.

Keep in mind they are amphibians and therefore like breathing at the surface. I've got a 30 gallon tall and I had a few harrowing interventions in the beginning helping them get to the surface through the mass of plants in my tank. They caught on pretty quick though and adapted to their situation. They now suspend themselves halfway up the water column in the foliage and only drop to the bottom during feeding time.

Also note: They carry salmonella, so wash your hands after working in and on your tank.


----------



## ARMS87 (Jan 2, 2011)

A singing DAF to me sounds like a vibrating phone in the distance.


----------



## mwsr (Jan 2, 2011)

SEE THE PEOPLE AT PETSMaRT TOLD ME THEY STAY AT THE BOTTOM OF THE TANK AND DONT NEED ANYTHING TO GET OUT OF THE WATER


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I had an ADF in my 10 gallon for a while

definitely an interesting creature

but I traded him in when I moved, and never bothered to get another one. I got tired of having to hand-feed the thing every other day... I couldn't just drop in a few blood worms; I had to put them right in front of him with a big pair of tweezers otherwise the other tank inhabitants would gobble up all the bloodworms first...

mine mostly rested on the bottom right beside or under the driftwood I had in the tank. they do dart to the top every 10 minutes or so to take a breath of air, but I never had the guy try to jump out or anything


----------



## breakfastatme (Jan 7, 2011)

I have only had my frogs for about a month, but i have learned something I can share.
Mine seemed like there were having a hard time finding food. I bought a light colored stone dish and placed it at the bottom of my tank. I put the sinking tadpole bites right in the dish and in less than 15 min both of my frogs were eating. I was so happy to see them eat more than a bit at a time. when they were full they went back to playing in the bubbles from my bubble wall. Mine have never (knock on wood) tried to escape through the hole in the top for the filter. They seem to like to only play for a few min at a time and then go back to hiding under things. I lost one a week ago, he crawled under the bubble wall and got stuck :-(

My frogs ate flake food but seem to like the pellets best. Putting a dish at the bottom that is a light color and the pellets being dark brown seems to work really well. I don't have to hand feed them and I feel better knowing that they are able to get to their food with out a problem.

Hope this helps!!
Tiffany


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

good trick to know.


----------

